# I want see pictures of van or suv with plow. No pictures of Truck



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I have see 1 E350 passenger van with 8'6 snowplow not sure if it was fisher or meyer plow.


Couldn't get picture of that van it was on highway.



I was wondered if there any van with plow here I would like see pictures.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to see this too. Nice to have you back on the forum Mil! Havent seen you on here in a while :salute:


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's my old truck...


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Seaway25;825816 said:


> Here's my old truck...


That plow doesnt look like it could plow alot of snow.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Isn't there someone from Mexico, N.Y. that has a lifted Chevy Astro/GMC Safari with a plow on it? Maybe New Haven, N.Y.? In that neighborhood?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's my contribution:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

adksnowo;826615 said:


> Isn't there someone from Mexico, N.Y. that has a lifted Chevy Astro/GMC Safari with a plow on it? Maybe New Haven, N.Y.? In that neighborhood?


Lifted4x4Astro has a 1998 lifted AWD Astro with a Snowbear on it. He has some pictures of it on the "Can I get a plow mount for '94 Chevy Astro?" thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78518&highlight=snowbear


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I shouldn't even mention this because I don't have pictures YET. We have a family friend who has/had a early 90's 4x4 E350, 7.3 diesel non-turbo (I think?) with a Western Uni-mount. 33" BFG AT's & aluminum whells, brown with some strange paint job, named "Kodiak". I'm pretty sure i saw the van parked at his house a month or 2 ago, I'll see if I can gets some pics soon with at least the plow mount on it.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;826609 said:


> That plow doesnt look like it could plow alot of snow.


It actually worked pretty well considering how much I used it. I'm upgrading slightly this year. Chevy 2500HD with a 9ft Fisher.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

IHI;826652 said:


> Here's my contribution:laughing:


That is best one. You should fab mount fit on that E350 or E450.

Wondered how traction there with 5,000 pounds box on it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

jomama45;826715 said:


> I shouldn't even mention this because I don't have pictures YET. We have a family friend who has/had a early 90's 4x4 E350, 7.3 diesel non-turbo (I think?) with a Western Uni-mount. 33" BFG AT's & aluminum whells, brown with some strange paint job, named "Kodiak". I'm pretty sure i saw the van parked at his house a month or 2 ago, I'll see if I can gets some pics soon with at least the plow mount on it.


That ok we would wait for you get pictures. Could you ask owner join here.

Isn't it Quigley 4x4 convert?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Milwaukee;826790 said:


> That is best one. You should fab mount fit on that E350 or E450.
> 
> Wondered how traction there with 5,000 pounds box on it.


Legally we're overweight and it's yet to be stuck...that thing is a BEAST, i had wranglers on it and now have the transforce's and the thing just sinks it's way through to hard pack and scoots LOL!!! Only problem i see....vision while trying to back up, but if it were on a large commercial with no real obstacles it'd be worth putting a 9' blade with wings on it.

i do think and have thought one of these would make an neat salt/sand slinger...mount some spinners on each side of the box behind the cab and have some barrels mounted inside the box with pallets stacked and a monkey out back loading the gravity barrels full of materials...never freeze, hitting a wiide swath...just dreaming since the Vbox works just fine LOL, but hey...guy's gotte waste brain cells on sumthin :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

IHI;826816 said:


> Legally we're overweight and it's yet to be stuck...that thing is a BEAST, i had wranglers on it and now have the transforce's and the thing just sinks it's way through to hard pack and scoots LOL!!! Only problem i see....vision while trying to back up, but if it were on a large commercial with no real obstacles it'd be worth putting a 9' blade with wings on it.
> 
> i do think and have thought one of these would make an neat salt/sand slinger...mount some spinners on each side of the box behind the cab and have some barrels mounted inside the box with pallets stacked and a monkey out back loading the gravity barrels full of materials...never freeze, hitting a wiide swath...just dreaming since the Vbox works just fine LOL, but hey...guy's gotte waste brain cells on sumthin :laughing:


You should add back up camera so you can see everything in back.

That sound it worth to try but one thing with 5,000 pound box would make sunk in little wet gravel or yard.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just bought the plow this year. First year plowing


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Milwaukee;826837 said:


> You should add back up camera so you can see everything in back.
> 
> That sound it worth to try but one thing with 5,000 pound box would make sunk in little wet gravel or yard.


I prefer the crunch sound ramming into unsuspecting vehicles vs actually having to see something behind me...that'd be too easy and make too much sense All she is, is our mobile tool station, she carries 80% of everything we need to build a complete house- hand tool wise- from the ground up and has been the best investment i ever made since sooo many times prior to purchase i'd run into the situation i was not expecting at all, and "could've been done" if i only had this tool, or that tool...so it's been a fantastic time saver and job completer!!!!! And yes, i have to be cautious of where we take'er, esspecially in developed lots since she sinks like a rock on soft terrain LOL!! But never have i had to chain it up, it'll just dig until she's free!! Even this winter on some of the country roads where we'd have a service call, the roads would be sketchy in our 4x's and this pig would just blunder on down the road like nothing ever happened...it's almost scarey since i'm so used to dually's being the biggest POS platform's ever in slick conditions.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

there is a caprice wagon running around petoskey mi. it has a curtis on the front. i couldnt get my camera out because we were laughing to hard. i almosted wet myself hahahahaha


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam good memory you have but it was newhaven a couple miles from me , he has sold his van, it was plain badass when he did though, astro on hummer rims says it all. the only van ive seen thats cooler than mine well that and my buddies v10 quigley, he likes mine though because it's cheaper at the pump and at the stealership lol


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

That pro plow on the Z71 looks like a lot of plow for that truck. I know its your first year with it but how does it handle driving around town? Have you added any suspension products?


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

OOOOOPS i just saw on your sig that you installed keys and timbrens. my bad :salute:


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

i will have to find the photos we have installed them on several vans that r stock height and lifted. single rear wheel and dual. 4x2 and 4x4


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Heres one:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/1401192424.html


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Advantage;827575 said:


> Heres one:
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/1401192424.html


That thing is awesome!


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

JCI Trans;827447 said:


> OOOOOPS i just saw on your sig that you installed keys and timbrens. my bad :salute:


I was also worried about it but many people told me i should have no problems. Everyone told me its no different then putting a plow on a 1500 pickup truck which we all know there's tons of them. I have it on now with some ballast in the back and it drives good but I have nothing else to compare it to seeing as this is my first time. As you saw i did put in torsion keys and lifted the front about 1-2 inches and also added Timbrens kit up front. Is there any other recommendations for the front suspension that could help?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that van is a good deal for sure, where is it? that is a true 4wd also like a quigley, very cool though. think of the shovel brigade you could pull up with,

the best astro i seen so far was converted to a p/u, v8 power and all had a sportside box on it and a door of the van, that thing was awesome as well.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Advantage;827575 said:


> Heres one:
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/1401192424.html


That would be the coolest plow truck ever if it was painted like this....


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's mine. Don't let her looks fool ya, she can move some snow:laughing:

Best part about her, is when I'm out plowing for 20+hrs I have my King size blow-up mattress in back to take cat naps.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Seaway25;827824 said:


> That would be the coolest plow truck ever if it was painted like this....


Where's Mr. T?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

millsaps118;827837 said:


> Here's mine. Don't let her looks fool ya, she can move some snow:laughing:
> 
> Best part about her, is when I'm out plowing for 20+hrs I have my King size blow-up mattress in back to take cat naps.


Damn that worst one. He should pick nicer van instead this junk.

Can't believe that tire actual touch fender.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Milwaukee;828045 said:


> Can't believe that tire actual touch fender.


Nah...that's set up like that for high speed cornering.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

bean7654;827622 said:


> I was also worried about it but many people told me i should have no problems. Everyone told me its no different then putting a plow on a 1500 pickup truck which we all know there's tons of them. I have it on now with some ballast in the back and it drives good but I have nothing else to compare it to seeing as this is my first time. As you saw i did put in torsion keys and lifted the front about 1-2 inches and also added Timbrens kit up front. Is there any other recommendations for the front suspension that could help?


Just a FYI if the plow dealer didn't tell you. I use to plow with the same style Tahoe, make sure you turn the traction control off while plowing.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

GreenAcresFert;828741 said:


> Just a FYI if the plow dealer didn't tell you. I use to plow with the same style Tahoe, make sure you turn the traction control off while plowing.


I also heard that but my truck didn't come with it. How was plowing with the Tahoe? I heard its going to be good cause it small then i hear that its to small. None of them have actually plowed with one though.


----------



## bstain (Feb 22, 2008)

I put the "U" in SUV........[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

My friend had a western on a front wheel drive ford mini van! It was funny! His dad and him put it on his moms van, she was mad. I know he has a pic, i will see if I can get it. There was a guy on the north side of columbus that had a E350 4x4 with a boss vee on it also funny. The old snow bear video started with a caravan plowing a long drive again also funny! I have that video, I borrowed it from TSC! LOL!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

maybe i should paint my van like BA'S it does look cool imo


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

You guys are just jealous of my new rig...


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

That Dodge Neon is the new "green Plow" of the future. Front wheel drive, good gas milage and comfy ride. That guy is going somewhere one day.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've seen a few excursions with plows.

also a few 4x4 e series vans..looked sweet!


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I wouldn't put that plow on a new one of those, I think the warranty guys would go nuts. But it looks nice as it sits, as long as the suspension upgrades keep you off the frame when you're driving! Good luck with year ONE. I've been plowing for 34 years and I can still learn things, that's why I'm here!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Grampa Plow;830668 said:


> I wouldn't put that plow on a new one of those, I think the warranty guys would go nuts. But it looks nice as it sits, as long as the suspension upgrades keep you off the frame when you're driving! Good luck with year ONE. I've been plowing for 34 years and I can still learn things, that's why I'm here!!


Yah, I think the warranty guys would have to see it to believe it... Ive seen videos and pictures of people putting plows on small cars, all 2wd, I dont see what was going through their heads when they do it? I just see it as absolutely ridiculous.. :laughing:


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Custom 



e 350 4x4 school bus western plow found it on you tube check it out pretty neat


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

phillyplowking1;831525 said:


> Custom
> 
> 
> 
> e 350 4x4 school bus western plow found it on you tube check it out pretty neat


Would that be the short short bus? LOL Kinda cute! ussmileyflag


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's one that's for sale on Craigslist. $3999
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/1427123536.html
[edit] I see it's already been here, oh well.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

wizardsr;830361 said:


> You guys are just jealous of my new rig...


LMOA!! Brendan, Where did you see this guy driving? Looks like 10 or 169.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

This owns all your plow rigs ...


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Most of you have seen this before. iplowsnow is right. I sold the van over a year ago and the current owner is still daily driving it!

These are after I sold it. The new owner came for the plow and bumper.



















Here is is with the H2's and 33's...










Yeah, I'm stuck!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

badass^^^^^^ the only thingi would change on that is the color and a v8, it wouldbe a mini of the onei have now lol,

you should of called me, i would of pulled yeah out, these things have so much traction, p/u driver's don't have a clue how much traction there is,


----------



## rangerplow1 (Apr 18, 2009)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1430196432.html


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Lifted4x4Astro;834415 said:


>


Is that a Paragon flag??


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

X2 on the paragon Flag. I was there a few years ago before they shut it down. Hands Down the best place to ride!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

millsaps118;833856 said:


> LMOA!! Brendan, Where did you see this guy driving? Looks like 10 or 169.


My buddy Derek shot those on 52 in St Paul last year. xysport I can't take all the credit...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if paragon is a 4wd playland , he did use to go to a place in pa?


----------

